# Audioaufnahmeprogramm für eine Sängerinnen



## UsetoHelp (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

eine Bekannte von mir singt total gerne. Sie hat bald Geburtstag, daher möchte ich ihr ein Mikrofon und ein Pc Programm schenken, mit der sie ihre Musik aufnehmen und bearbeiten kann. 
Kennt zufällig einer von euch ein gutes Programm?
Danke schonmal im Voraus

LG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Mai 2014)

Hi UsetoHelp,

es gibt Unmengen von Programmen und Geräten, die sich für Musikaufnahmen eignen, von supersimpel bis hochkomplex. Vielleicht sollten wir mal versuchen, abzuklopfen was sie denn überhaupt genau machen möchte? 

Möchte sie wirklich nur Singsang-Trallala aufnehmen und gut ist? Oder möchte sie zu einem Backingtrack singen und beides zusammenmischen? Oder möchte sie zusätzlich auch noch einzelne Instrumente aufnehmen und das dann alles abmischen?

Ist sie überhaupt der Typ Mensch, der Willens ist, sich an den Computer zu setzen um Musik zu machen? Das macht nämlich nicht jedes musisch interessierte Lebewesen gerne.

Wie sind ihre Ansrpüche, Ambitionen? Soll das einfach mal was "Nettes" sein, so für Freunde und zur Erinnerung? Oder will sie das deutlich ernsthafter machen?

Ich weiß, das sind viele Fragen, keine Antworten. Bisher. 
Aber vielleicht tust du ihr einen großen Gefallen, wenn du mit ein wenig Recherche genau das Richtige für sie findest. Vielleicht ist sie ja schon mit einem portablen Recorder glücklich, an den sie ein Mikro anschließen kann. Oder aber z.B. ein portables Ministudio.

Es gibt einfach unglaublich viele Möglichkeiten und ich bin sicher, dass wir mit ein wenig mehr Denksport die beste Lösung finden (im Rahmen deines Budgets, das du gerne auch mal nennen darfst).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Zvoni (23. Mai 2014)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass bei den meisten PC-Programmen (Cubase, Sonar, ProTools) man an einer Hardware-Schnittstelle kaum vorbei kommt, und da hauts dann auch schon mal locker drei-stellig in den Geldbeutel


----------

